# Воды или воду?



## Simon101

Когда хочу спросить если кто-то хочет water...
Было бы лучше сказать "воды" или "воду?"

Может розница есть на пример между "хочешь water" и "будешь water?"

Genitive or Accusative?
кого/чего или кого/что?

Спасибо!


----------



## willem81

Хочешь воды? -Genetive
Будешь воду? -Accusative

But let's take another example: Хочешь сигарету? - Accusative. 
Whereas in plural it must be in Genetive: Хочешь сигарет?

There has been a similar question about the verb бояться that sometimes requires Accusative, sometimes Genetive:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2715578


----------



## Maroseika

"Дайте воду" обычно означает просьбу дать конкретную воду, например, бутылку воды.
"Дайте воды" обычно означает неопределенное количество воды, иногда это называют партитивом (Partitive).

Этот вопрос подробно обсуждался в этой теме. И в этой.


----------



## Lotto74

In colloquial speech those two forms usually are interchangeable. So you could use any for you wish.


----------



## Simon101

Спасибо всем, мне помогли знать что нет одного варианта правильного. (который я искал)


----------



## Maroseika

Simon101 said:


> Спасибо всем, мне помогли знать что нет одного варианта правильного. (который я искал)



Вы правы, оба варианта правильны, но используются в разных ситуациях. Однако в разговорной речи эти варианты часто смешиваются, потому что даже носители языка, особенно малообразованные, постепенно перестают ощущать разницу.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Однако в разговорной речи эти варианты часто смешиваются, потому что даже носители языка, особенно малообразованные, постепенно перестают ощущать разницу.


Сдаётся мне, что меньше всего это зависит от образования...


----------



## Korean 12000

learnerr said:


> Сдаётся мне, что меньше всего это зависит от образования...


После слова "можно" что советуете использовать? 
Я помню, когда-то сказал продавцу "можно воду", а он мне переспросил "воды?".


----------



## Maroseika

Korean 12000 said:


> После слова "можно" что советуете использовать?
> Я помню, когда-то сказал продавцу "можно воду", а он мне переспросил "воды?".


Если вы просите бутылку воды, то "Можно воды?" звучит более просительно (вы как бы просите "немного воды"). Более нейтрально, на мой взгляд, звучит "Можно воду?", хотя и само слово "можно" кажется излишне просительным.
Я бы посоветовал "Будьте добры, воду".

Если же речь о стакане воды, то "воды" уместнее, когда просто просите принести воды, а "воду" - когда выбираете (например, сок или воду).


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Я бы посоветовал "Будьте добры, воду".


I'd probably stick to "воду бу́дьте добры" (slightly raised beginning, probably lowering somewhat after the stressed syllable, then a high pitch on the stressed syllable of будьте - which makes it sounds like a bit of a question - then the tone drops and you have a generally low ending) - in that shape it is pretty much equivalent to "as for what I'll have, that will be water, if you don't mind". An alternative that I also like would be "во́ду, если можно" (though it probably may seem a little bit too courteous to some people).


----------



## Rosett

Korean 12000 said:


> После слова "можно" что советуете использовать?
> Я помню, когда-то сказал продавцу "можно воду", а он мне переспросил "воды?".


Продавцу - да, если вы просили минеральную, скажем, то есть, что-то определённое. Если же вы страдали от жажды и вам было нужно просто напиться, то  «воды» было бы правильнее.


----------



## nizzebro

"Можно воду" звучит неопределённо, так как не ясно, 1) что нужно сделать с водой - дать, показать, убрать; 2) вода вообще, или сорт/объект.

"Можно воды" уже имеет ограничение смысла, т.к. есть логика в сочетании "дать (кому-либо) (определённое количество) воды", а в случае, например, "показать", количество не является подходящей функцией.

"Можно мне бутылку/баночку/... (вот этой/минеральной/...) воды" - здесь всё полностью ясно: этот человек просит дать ему определённую меру воды.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "Можно воду" звучит неопределённо, так как не ясно, 1) что нужно сделать с водой - дать, показать, убрать; 2) вода вообще, или сорт/объект.


Вот вы, допустим, продавец и торгуете в ларьке пивом, сигаретами, шоколадками, водой и аксессуарами. К вам подходит человек и говорит: «Можно воду?» или «Можно воды?» 
Что же тут неопределённого?


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Вот вы, допустим, продавец и торгуете в ларьке пивом, сигаретами, шоколадками, водой и аксессуарами. К вам подходит человек и говорит: «Можно воду?» или «Можно воды?»


Замечу, что "можно воды" здесь звучит, на мой взгляд, кривовато, если только речь не о разливной воде в стаканах. "Воды" здесь практически аналогично по смыслу "some water" и довольно странно смотрится применительно к воде бутилированной.
Хотя в вопросах применения партитива действительно возможна заметная индивидуальная и региональная вариация.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вот вы, допустим, продавец и торгуете в ларьке пивом, сигаретами, шоколадками, водой и аксессуарами. К вам подходит человек и говорит: «Можно воду?» или «Можно воды?»
> Что же тут неопределённого?


Смотря какой вы представляете себе эту ситуацию. Если покупатель - россиянин, и тыкает пальцем в бутылку воды, он может сказать что угодно -  "воду", "воды", "можно?", "а ещё водичка", "и, вот - ". В магазинчике, куда я прихожу почти каждый день, я вообще могу ничего не говорить и не показывать - они и так уже знают, что мне надо.

Если сосредоточиться именно на той ситуации, что описано в посте номер 8, то продавец там явно видел, что наш друг - иностранец, который пытается сформировать естественную фразу на русском, а не обойтись невербальными средствами, и продавец поправил нашего друга исключительно по той причине, что _в отсутствие указания _на ту или иную воду и её количество, "можно воду" ничего не значит - оно не значит даже "я хочу купить любой воды". Хотя, может быть, дополнительным фактором в той ситуации было и неясное ударение (звучащее как "водУ").


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Если сосредоточиться именно на той ситуации, что описано в посте номер 8, то продавец там явно видел, что наш друг - иностранец, который пытается сформировать естественную фразу на русском, а не обойтись невербальными средствами, и продавец поправил нашего друга исключительно по той причине, что _в отсутствие указания _на ту или иную воду и её количество, "можно воду" ничего не значит - оно не значит даже "я хочу купить любой воды". Хотя, может быть, дополнительным фактором в той ситуации было и неясное ударение (звучащее как "водУ").


Я думаю, что продавец поправил иностранца потому, что заметил, что тот очень хочет пить и ему нужно «воды» вообще. При просьбе «воду» это выглядит иначе, особенно, если при этом не следует уточнения, как например, «эту воду» или «минеральную воду».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Я думаю, что продавец поправил иностранца потому, что заметил, что тот очень хочет пить и ему нужно «воды» вообще. При просьбе «воду» это выглядит иначе, особенно, если при этом не следует уточнения, как например, «эту воду» или «минеральную воду».


Так я о том и пишу, собственно. Хотел ли он очень пить или нет, но действительно, "можно воду" - это всегда эллипсис какого-то определения в данном контексте. Если там один сорт воды - то нужен какой-то ключ к её количеству. А если это вода вообще, то не ясно, что с ней "можно" сделать.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> "Можно мне бутылку/баночку/... (вот этой/минеральной/...) воды" - здесь всё полностью ясно: этот человек просит дать ему определённую меру воды.


Согласен. "Мне", более того, можно опустить:
_Можно бутылку воды?_​(Вариант для магазина, кафе и т.д.)


----------

